# My Brits and a Foldie



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Tried posting pics of the kitties earlier but got a message saying something about moderators(?) and the post never showed up, so here's a short version.

Utu, British Longhair neuter, will be 6 years old in couple months.









Kuura, British Shorthair stud, 5,5 years old.









Luna, British Longhair queen, 3 years old.









Mina, British Shorthair female, Luna's & Kuura's daughter, 16 months old.









Tomu, Scottish Fold neuter, Kuura's son, today is his 4th birthday.









And my belated BSH stud Casper, who I lost to cancer.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

They are all so gorgeous and fluffy! Especially Utu :001_wub: I'm sorry to hear that you lost Casper to cancer


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

How beautiful - and I am sorry about Casper x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are gorgeous cats


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

mmmmm british longhairs....:001_wub:

not overly keen on the folds... but you got some gorgeous kittys...


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful cats. I am so sorry for your loss though, he was a gorgeous lad.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats, i assume your longhair is a variant?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

jenny armour said:


> lovely cats, i assume your longhair is a variant?


Variant? I'm not sure I know what you mean. Which one?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> *Variant?* I'm not sure I know what you mean. Which one?


Its what we call it here.

NorthernDarkness you have some fine cats there right up my street :001_wub:

why do you have to be so far away.

Id like a blh some day.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

My older longhair was registered in Fifé as an XLH (non-recognized longhair breed) when he was born, his parents are BSHs. We have Fifé, CFA & TICA here now, but back then BLHs were'nt recognized in any of those yet. Now they are in TICA. 
My younger BLH (the female) was imported from Germany, her parents are shorthairs too. Her original German registry calls BLHs Highlanders, but she's now also registered in TICA where she's just a British Longhair.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> why do you have to be so far away.


I'd love to move to UK!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

..maybe you could send me a tippee over


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you can get variants over here. colliemerles has two


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh my, they are all gorgeous but I am in love with Mina! :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_stunning, i love them, i have 3 BLHs, gorgeous cats. i did see a gorgeous BLH tipped for sale here afew weeks back, he was stunning, and i was very very tempted.,._


----------

